# Bonded female sibling pair (litter mates)



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with female siblings (from the same litter) sharing a cage and bonding? 

I have been doing a lot of research and I just keep seeing that it is possible to bond two females but only if they are fixed, etc. 

My girls are 10 months old now. They have been together since birth with the exception of 10 days. During those 10 days they spent time together and they were reunited in the same cage successfully after that.

In the pair we have Hunny and Winter. Hunny was the runt of the litter and we dealt with 7 months of infections and abscesses with her. Three months ago it all came to a head and she had to have her front left leg removed. Winter was Hunny's best buddy from the start. When the litter was still all together these two were constant companions. As we began to transition the kits to their new homes their bond developed even more. We knew we would keep Hunny because of her medical issues. We had no intention of keeping a second from the litter as we still had the buck and doe and 4 rabbits just seemed to be too much. However, we soon realized that it would be doing both of them a disservice if we were to separate them. They are the best of friends. During all of Hunny's problems, Winter was always there to take care of her. She kept Hunny's wounds clean, curled up next to her and even brought her treats when she didn't feel much like moving. 

The only time they have been apart was for the 2 days that Hunny was at the veterinary clinic and 8 days after her amputation while the incision healed because we were afraid Winter would pull at the stitches. We have never had any fights. They do, from time to time, try to mount one another but they both do it, one doesn't do it more than the other or anything and it isn't something they do often. 

Should I be concerned and try to separate them or should they be okay together? I mean, I kept waiting for hormones to kick in since I had read about females and their hormones but these girls are 10 months old already. They are a large breed (not sure what kind, mom is a red eyed white as is Winter, Hunny looks like the white ones with black spots in the forum banner).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2012)

My only concern is that females will get uterine cancer if not neutered. You could get them done together and bypass hormonal issues. Supposedly, the larger breeds do take longer to mature and hit that wonderous behavior.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 8, 2012)

Cancer is a concern of mine but I have not found a vet that will spay a rabbit. It took me 2 years to find a vet that would neuter a rabbit. I live in a small town in a rural area and you would think that there would be more veterinarians around here who could do it but I'm told by all that it is just too risky and they won't do it. I am still looking for someone in my area. Meanwhile, I am waiting for our youngest kit (born the day before Easter) to mature enough to be neutered. We re-homed both parents and all of the other kits so we are left with 3 (from 11) rabbits. I just find myself concerned about my girls as they are so close right now but I don't want issues later.

I will keep looking for a veterinarian that will spay them. I'm not opposed to going out of my area if I can find one that isn't too far from here.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 8, 2012)

Did you look in the regional section of the forum for a vet? Or locate other members from KS that way & send them a PM asking for a vet reference.

I would want to have one located soon so that if & when the hormones set in, you will be ready. They could lose their bond if they get aggressive to each other.

If hormonal behavior somehow never sets in for either of them, you could keep looking for a vet for another year with only a very small chance of uterine cancer.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2012)

where in kansas are you


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 8, 2012)

Southeast Kansas. We're about an hour from Joplin, 2.5 hours from Kansas City, 2 hours from Tulsa...


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 8, 2012)

I found a number for a veterinarian in Independence, KS today. I need to call on Monday. Independence is about 35 minutes from here so it would be perfect but I need to speak to them first.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, what do you know?? I called all over and got referred to a vet that we used to take our pets to years ago... right here in town. I'm excited.  I am going to chat with my husband and then make arrangements to go and have my girls fixed. I don't want them to lose their bond and I don't want to risk cancer or babies. Babies could be especially hard on Hunny as she dealt with infections for 7 months and then an amputation.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 9, 2012)

Great news to find a good vet right there.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 9, 2012)

I am excited! Back when we used to go to her she didn't take care of 'exotics'. I guess it is something she has done over the past 10 years or so since we stopped going there.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 10, 2012)

2 of my bunnies are sisters and they get along fine, they are not neutered just yet, they are 1 1/2 and there has never been any fighting just humping sometimes but they are best friends.. They were separated for about 2 weeks before they were put back together as i was only going to keep 1 but then 1 didn't sell and they are fine together. They are also in with their mum but she is spayed, hopefully they will eventually be spayed, but i've been put off a few times as people have told me that after they are spayed they may not like each other afterwards and you may have to bond them again.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 10, 2012)

It is so hard to know what to do then.  If hormones kick in they may not like each other and then they may not like each other after being spayed. It is so hard to tell.  I just want to keep them close because they are such great friends. I never would have kept Winter if Hunny had not been so close to her. We had only planned to keep one from the litter and when Hunny started having medical problems we knew we'd have to keep her.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 10, 2012)

*1357rabbitlover wrote: *


> 2 of my bunnies are sisters and they get along fine, they are not neutered just yet, they are 1 1/2 and there has never been any fighting just humping sometimes but they are best friends.. They were separated for about 2 weeks before they were put back together as i was only going to keep 1 but then 1 didn't sell and they are fine together. They are also in with their mum but she is spayed, hopefully they will eventually be spayed, but i've been put off a few times as people have told me that after they are spayed they may not like each other afterwards and you may have to bond them again.



The main reason to spay female rabbits is to prevent uterine cancer. I'd say it was time to get it done. Even though uterine cancer probably wouldn't set in until age 4+, I'd rather deal with bonding problems than with cancer.


----------

